# FurFrightâ€™s Water Park WILL Be Open This Year!



## da-fox (Aug 5, 2008)

The hotel was totally renoved (5M$) and Furfright is now the first and only Furry convention... with a indoor waterpark!!! AWSOME!!

Post from BearKnight:

Oh yeah . . . FurFright just got wetter!

Grab your suit and slip on the swimmies because the Indoor Waterpark WILL be open for this yearâ€™s FurFright! Against all odds it will be finished a month ahead of schedule and will open October 10th, just in time! I can already smell the wet fur!

Now as exciting as this news is, and as cool as it will be to have additional activities available in the hotel, FurFright has always been about giving you an awesome con! So if water parks arenâ€™t your thing, donâ€™t worry, weâ€™ll still be busting our tails to give you the best con allowed by law!

If you DO wanna get wet, hereâ€™s all the water park info:

Rides/Attractions:
Three 40-foot body/raft slides; Adventure River (a moving river you can tube and drift on); indoor/outdoor Jacuzzi; Wet Rooster Bar; Key Quest Arcade; A&W restaurant and a Pizza Hut Express; Activity Pool; Parrotâ€™s Perch Island; and more! Also, the park is always kept a sunny 84 degrees, so even during the Fall youâ€™ll be ready for a swim!

Basic Rates (weâ€™re still awaiting information on group rates, which may provide a discount):
$29 for a single day pass, $39 on Saturdays

Day-passes can be purchased at the front desk or in advance at cocokeywaterresort.com (the Waterbury, CT page is not up yet, but check back because the website sometimes offers special rates).

Hours:
Weekdays, Sunday 11am - 10pm
Saturday 10am â€“ 10pm

Basic Guidelines:
-- You MUST have a day-pass to enter the water park and attractions/restaurants within.
-- Fursuits and costumes can NOT be worn in the water park. Bathing suits only.
-- Outside food and drink is NOT allowed in the water park.
-- All water park and convention rules apply.

Iâ€™m so excited I may cramp up and sink! ;o)

See yaâ€™ll at FurFright!

FurFright
October 17-19, 2008
Waterbury, CT
www.furfright.org


----------



## majortom (Aug 8, 2008)

While it may be the first with an indoor water park, *Elliott's Spring Gathering* beat you to having a water park as a free part of the event!  They did a private party at Orlando's largest water park (one of the largest in the U.S.) and included it free with registration (which only cost $10 and gave you a $10 coupon you could spend in the dealers room). The party at Wet 'n Wild also included a free, all you can eat dinner, so it was pretty cool. They seem to be doing it again this time *Elliott's Live Events*.

Indoor is cool. Free is very cool.


----------

